# what birds ?



## fishman14 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,
I have got an avery wich i keep quails in but would like to keep other birds in there to (ie budgies) but i do not know wat to get whatether i do get will need to be able to be tamed and i would like to breed from them aswel so if you have any sugestions pleas let me know


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

You can tame all sorts, it really depends on aviary size though. for your average joe sized aviary best starters would be rosa bourkes parakeets(can be tamed if bought young), budgies same rules apply and than you can go for a bit bigger cockatiels. now bourkes and budgies both get along with quails but im not sure about cockatiels, although cant imagine them havng a 'beef' with the quails as they are grounded birds.

Non taming for a god aviary would be most finch types and canaries(which can be semi tamed so ive been told).

Hope this helps and if you have any more questions just ask.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

We have fife canaries in an aviary and they will land on us when we go in to feed and take food from our hands but on their own terms and that is as tame as they will be.
Beautiful birds though and nothing better than waking up to their song


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

OK if you have quails in the avairy definately don't get budgies as they will attack the quials. They land on the back of the quials and attack the neck. Budgies are terrible for doing this.

Most other types of smaller parakeets are find with quails, I have kakariki's, a rosella and 2 quaker parrots in with my quials and they all get along fine.

If you are planning to put nest boxes in then it is very important to stick to one species otherwise they will fight to the death in most cases. In fact I would only recommend one breeding pair of birds to an aviary if you are planning on breeding depending on the size of your avairy, unless you are planning to get canaries or finches?

Good luck


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

Freebird said:


> OK if you have quails in the avairy definately don't get budgies as they will attack the quials. They land on the back of the quials and attack the neck. Budgies are terrible for doing this.
> 
> Most other types of smaller parakeets are find with quails, I have kakariki's, a rosella and 2 quaker parrots in with my quials and they all get along fine.
> 
> ...


i never knew this, my grandad always kept them together when i was young. must have just been a more well behaved bunch.:blushing: glad to know this as i was thinking about getting a few quails when i moved the budgies to an outdoor avairy.


----------



## fishman14 (Sep 13, 2009)

are cockatiels ok with quails thanks


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Cockatiels should be fine with Quails in the aviary


----------

